# getting started



## ovr40 (May 3, 2011)

wanted to follow directions and say hello. Came over to this forum after checking back with another site about epistane and found out that was a no-no nowadays to tlk about such things. Anyway, ran 1st cycle 30 30 30 30 and liked it, no sides and not an "overnight" and obvious change. ran nolvadex pct and a liver support. Just started 2nd cycle yesterday after 4 wk pct, gonna run 40 x 6 wks.I watched stuff come and go for years and epi was the 1st one I was comfortable with.any experiences ggo or bad?


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ovr40* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board, we are glad you joined


----------



## CigarMan (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.

I have several bottles of epi but never tried it.  Here is some info that I found when I first bought the epi.  I copied it to my local drive so I cannot give props to whomever posted it cause I just dont remember.


> Epistane/Havoc/Hemaguno
> Innovators: IBE, RPN, Spectra Force
> Nomenclature: 2a-3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol
> Pill Size: 10mg or 12.5mg depending on what brand you use
> ...


----------



## ovr40 (May 6, 2011)

did u just decide to be natty or did u find something else use that u liked better?just curious why u never used it after paying for it?


----------



## minimal (May 6, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## justwanttogrow (May 7, 2011)

hey over 40. i just turned 41 and started seeing a hormone replacement doctor. this guy is taking me to the cleaners and is barely giving me anything. i wanted to do a cycle on my own and just don't know where to start.


----------



## ovr40 (May 8, 2011)

*hormone doctor*

that's interesting, i wish i had one before i did my first cycle, it would have saved me a great deal of stress. Some people using serious gear may not even see ph as a concern, or even usefull, but really when you decdide to put anything into your body you had better do your homework.I waited for 2 years before i started, which was just a few months ago.I started working out 3 years ago when i turned 40 and that winter i had my first "gut". I do construction and am the person that sets the pace,i always say "keep up or go home". I only worked out for the 3 months i was laid off due to weather, but this winter i realized how much i use the weights as theraphy and how much better i feel on every level so i'm gonna stay with it. My 1st goal is 225 bench while under 150 [5'5'].I have a bottle of tren ethyl13 but decided not to use it for scare of gyno. I might use it on a future cycle together with epi.When i bought the epi i bought 4 bottles and a few hunderd 20's of nolvadex.I also used a liver support after cycle.I'll share my journey with you as i go if you stick around, but remember, you can shoot yourself with gallons of juice but even that won't work without putting in the time with weights and diet.What is ur current wo routine?short term goals?long term goals.Remember,put it on paper and make it real, it ur not tracing it ur not chasing it.Goto anabolic temple and look at "beginner cycle" the sustanon or whatever it was seemed interesting-$240 and look also at the "cycle after cycle" I emailed them and they got right back to me.I think this might be my 1st injectable, IF, and when i become comfortable with that.I'm sure people here can help you better than me, but i'll share how it goes with me if ur interested. right now day 8 epi 4 tabs/day, should start noticing increase in lifts this week.


----------



## zok37 (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## justwanttogrow (May 9, 2011)

Hey bro thanks for sharing that. I'm 5'8" 170lbs. I have been bicycling for 3 yrs and can't seem to loose the last 20 lbs of fat. I'm in shape a little but it's time to do something a little different. My testosterone levels were 290 and yes I feel like crap. I never did a cycle before and it Will Happen. I want to start with 12 weeks of tes and I think I want to stack it with wen.. I don't know where to even get it. I don't even know enough about post cycle.. I hate to crash... I'm looking to start in about two months. By then I should know enough to start and have the time to invest in my workout. Anyway this is the first time for me and my short and long term goals are clear. Thanks for the post and I look forward in sharing with you..


----------



## ovr40 (May 9, 2011)

don't know what wen is short for, guessing tes is for testosterone, so ur jumping right into gear? scares the crap outta me to be honest,if you had a best freind who roided in hs and he was helping u out it would be one thing, just just talking to someone you never met? crazy, i'll let you know the ph's work


----------

